
Amber Alerts Come to Facebook - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amber_alerts_come_to_facebook.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d30fb289305ffc9%2C0
======
ebun
I know a lot of HNer's tend to dislike FB, but I can't think of a faster way
to get the word out of missing children than this.

